
Breaking the Black Box: What Facebook Knows About You - duck
https://www.propublica.org/article/breaking-the-black-box-what-facebook-knows-about-you
======
mattwest
This concerns me because predicting people's tastes and spoon feeding them the
content they crave typically reinforces their views; especially topics related
to politics or personal values. Confirmation bias is running amok on sites
like Facebook where, sadly, a lot of folks get their "news". Based on personal
observation, I don't think the majority of users are even aware of the
optimization algorithms.

------
grzm
_" Facebook also buys data about its users’ mortgages, car ownership and
shopping habits from some of the biggest commercial data brokers."_

Wow. Makes sense, but I hadn't really considered them doing this in addition
to what they get from just observing user behavior and content analysis.

Propublica is also providing a Chrome extension (link on the article) that
allows you to see (some of?) the data Facebook has.

